# Turning a classic 13 whaler to skiff



## Wanja

Hello, 
My name is James Long time reader first time posting. I’m currently in the middle of modifying/customizing and rebuilding a 1971 Boston Whaler and turning it into a “micro skiff” at this point I don’t think it qualifies. I live in Houston Texas and with traffic live an hour drive from Galveston bay. Lots of flats to fish in the area. I bought this gem for a decent price, but she needed a lot of cosmetic work done. It came with a 2002 25hp Mercury 2 stroke which was hardly used. Previous owner said had less than 50 hours on it. Going to keep and use the engine. I’ve added a Center console and removed the side console it came with in 1971. Just want to know what are the do’s and don’t on making a skiff a skiff? Any info is appropriated. I can also upload pictures of the build if interested. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Wanja said:


> Hello,
> My name is James Long time reader first time posting. I’m currently in the middle of modifying/customizing and rebuilding a 1971 Boston Whaler and turning it into a “micro skiff” at this point I don’t think it qualifies. I live in Houston Texas and with traffic live an hour drive from Galveston bay. Lots of flats to fish in the area. I bought this gem for a decent price, but she needed a lot of cosmetic work done. It came with a 2002 25hp Mercury 2 stroke which was hardly used. Previous owner said had less than 50 hours on it. Going to keep and use the engine. I’ve added a Center console and removed the side console it came with in 1971. Just want to know what are the do’s and don’t on making a skiff a skiff? Any info is appropriated. I can also upload pictures of the build if interested. Thanks in advance!


Try to keep it light and simple


----------



## yobata

Wanja said:


> Hello,
> My name is James Long time reader first time posting. I’m currently in the middle of modifying/customizing and rebuilding a 1971 Boston Whaler and turning it into a “micro skiff” at this point I don’t think it qualifies. I live in Houston Texas and with traffic live an hour drive from Galveston bay. Lots of flats to fish in the area. I bought this gem for a decent price, but she needed a lot of cosmetic work done. It came with a 2002 25hp Mercury 2 stroke which was hardly used. Previous owner said had less than 50 hours on it. Going to keep and use the engine. I’ve added a Center console and removed the side console it came with in 1971. Just want to know what are the do’s and don’t on making a skiff a skiff? Any info is appropriated. I can also upload pictures of the build if interested. Thanks in advance!


We need pics! I had a 1972 whaler with a 9.9 4 stroke, the 25 2 stroke should be fast!


----------



## Wanja




----------



## Wanja

Wanja said:


> View attachment 27778
> View attachment 27777





Wanja said:


> View attachment 27778
> View attachment 27777


 The day I bought it. And the day after I painted it.


----------



## Wanja

yobata said:


> We need pics! I had a 1972 whaler with a 9.9 4 stroke, the 25 2 stroke should be fast!


----------



## numbskull

Bumping this thread. I'm contemplating doing something similar. It would help to see your final layout and some info on what console you used. Thanks


----------



## BassFlats

I renovated a 68 13' model. Before and after pics. I kept mine a simple open layout. There is next to no room for storage on these small boats, but still quite capable and stable.


----------



## sjrobin

Wanja said:


> View attachment 27778
> View attachment 27777


I have owned 68', 78', 80', and 1983 Whalers and fished out of many others. Because of the construction design and quality control in those early years, people will be using these Whalers long after all other OB powered vessels are in the fiberglass graveyard. Although not designed for trolling motors, a transom mounted trolling motor converts these hulls to good safe fishing craft. Although any thing that floats can be poled, I would not spend $$ setting up old Whalers as poling skiffs. Avoid drilling any new holes in the hull.


----------



## eightwt

Fish out of our 1960 Whaler. Fun little boat, but would agree on putting $ in for a TPS. Too noisy of a hull. Very seaworthy, even at 58 years old. Scoots right along with a 30 Merc two smoker.


----------



## numbskull

I live on the Cape. Fish mostly from a 20' Regulator but also have a 13' whaler. Useful for fishing shallow spots (like Barnstable Harbor) but also great for chasing bonito and albies with a fly rod. Much more fun (and effective) then a larger boat. However, weather can be an issue over open waters which rules out most flat bottom skiffs. The little whaler can get me home safely in 15+ knots of wind......albeit running at <10kts speed. Safe little boat that rides up and over crappy water quite well. Lots of fun to fish. Simplicity is good.


----------



## BassFlats

Wanja the 13' whaler was probably the original fiberglass "micro skiff". Small boats ,"skiffs" ,have evolved over the years to what we have today in specialized shallow water fishing boats. I wouldn't let the word "micro skiff" dictate your customization. Build it to your needs and enjoy it. Being only 13 feet long and whalers method of construction will limit what you can do.


----------



## opencage

I'm working on one now, going for the "mini-skiff" kind of thing, poling for carp in Colorado. 1963 13 Sport. Rebuilding the trailer (rusty and broken spring hanger) and improving the boat: paint, wood, holes, other stuff. I'm hoping to use a cooler in the front for a casting platform and a fix up a platform with a removable shower bench for my poling platform in the back. I'll keep the current console setup. Cheap and light.

Any ideas for strapping down the front cooler besides putting another eye bolt through the bow hatch for a cam strap?


----------



## BassFlats

There is a number of clips-eyes that can be used to strap down a cooler platform. The problem is the fiberglass is very thin on these old whalers. You might have to glue (5200) down a small teak block then screw in the clip-eye to get some pull out strength.


----------



## opencage

BassFlats said:


> There is a number of clips-eyes that can be used to strap down a cooler platform. The problem is the fiberglass is very thin on these old whalers. You might have to glue (5200) down a small teak block then screw in the clip-eye to get some pull out strength.


Yeah, that's what I figured, using something like that. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to use the wood hatch to attach any eyes I'd need. It would be like a 50qt or smaller, just enough to hold some sammies and beers and stand on.

Thanks.


----------



## sjrobin

There are design details on 


opencage said:


> I'm working on one now, going for the "mini-skiff" kind of thing, poling for carp in Colorado. 1963 13 Sport. Rebuilding the trailer (rusty and broken spring hanger) and improving the boat: paint, wood, holes, other stuff. I'm hoping to use a cooler in the front for a casting platform and a fix up a platform with a removable shower bench for my poling platform in the back. I'll keep the current console setup. Cheap and light.
> 
> Any ideas for strapping down the front cooler besides putting another eye bolt through the bow hatch for a cam strap?


Look on line for plywood locations glassed in to the older Whalers. Do not drill into glass only and expect the screws to hold. Or DIY glass poly blocks in.


----------

